# heater blown up in tropical tank



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

wot happens if your heater blows up in the tank ive just moved my tank upstairs havnt put fish in it yet but all the water is in when heater blew up lots of blue stuf came out an settled at bottom of the tank is it dangerous.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

The blue 'stuff' you describe is just the inner works of the heater, small pieces of plastic and metal from the internal element core. Aquarium heaters don't contain any harmful substances, just electronic circuitry and a metallic coil which heats the water when an electric current is passed through it; very much like an electric radiator.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

thanku for letting me know


----------

